# Dish Network outage or is it just me?



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Is it just me or are a bunch of channels showing no programming?

On a bunch of channels with no corrolation between transponder and satellite location I', getting nothing but the EPG bar and a black screen. Channel numbers coming in a moment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi Tony, I'm having the same problem. No relation here either. Some channels are my locals, and some are the HBO's not showing up.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

the following channels show only black and the EPG info bar when I tune to the channel...This is happening on both my 4000 and 1000.

105, 111, 112, 114, 118, 119, 120, 121, 124, 132, 137, 144, 151, 160...
168, 169, 171, 173, 174, 176, 177, 180, 191, 194, 200, 202, 206, 207, (ALL THE SHOPPING CHANNELS ARE THERE!!! , 

242/8002, 246/8000, 247/8103, 264, 303 (Looks like they're getting them back on...300 was out and it's back now), 310, 319, 322, 323 

343, (344 was out and just came back), same with 345 and 346, 356,..

Cincinnati locals 8350, 8353, 8354, 8356, 8360 (Notice that the only cinti local that is on is the one showing NCAA basketball!! 

9400, 9402, 9404, 9406, 9408, 9409, 9410, 9411, 9413, 9418,

Sky Angel channels...
9701, 9702, 9705, 9707, 9711, 9712, 9713, 9714, 9715, 9716, 9718

I noticed some audio channels out too, but I', not going thought those right now that's the list as of 9:50PM

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nyte_eyes (Apr 22, 2002)

I've got all my locals, and 303 HBO-W not coming in. I have a 501, my 301 works fine. I was just getting ready to Call Dish when I saw this post.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

My God! I am missing the Anna Nicole Show! But you're right. Banner yes...programming no from Cleveland, Ohio. Just kidding about Anna.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I noticed this first on CNBCW, then HNN, then moments later on CNN. 508 here.
It didn't all happen at once.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I've lost the locals on my 508, but still get them on my two 301's.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Well CNN, HNN, are back now. some others still black. Strange


----------



## n1wbd (Mar 24, 2002)

Channel 132 was working then it went black on my 501 but my 3900 is fine!!! Arrgh just as I was watching the Bridge on the River Kwai. 

Tried to call Dish but call won't go thru. The 1 time I did get thru I got a busy signal for tech support.

:mad2:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I've been recovering (electronically) from a near lightning strike. The lightning hit no more than 100 yards away. I'd turned everything off and even unplugged some things, but induction and unprotected LAN connections fried some stuff. I just replace my cheap-a.. router with the same thing and my NIC. Luckily it didn't take the computer with it. The 1000 receiver was locked up good. But a power cycle and card pull took care of that. But when I was testing it, I noticed this outage and I thought the receiver, the switch or an LNB had sizzled in the lightning strike. So I'm glad I decided to check here. 

Now I'm off to to see if a brand new Sony TV blew up or not in the Kitchen.

See ya
Tony


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I got a busy signal about the first 10 times I called, before I finally got thru, then I was on hold for about 10 minutes. The guy who answered the phone was very nice and apologetic about the outage.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am in SoCal and I am seeing the same thing. It seems to be across multiple Dishes so I think it is a the head end and not a sat issue.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I just got my locals back on my 508.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay they seem to be getting everything back now....

Brief outage...just at the perfectly wrong time for me! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Good to know it wasn't just me.  Most of my locals, except for ABC, were out also.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Does anyone hear of such outages happening this often with DirecTv?


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Outage here as well in the southeast during that time frame ............ Rupert is smiling


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jacob...when was the previous time Dish had an outage?

See ya
Tony


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Does anyone hear of such outages happening this often with DirecTv? *


I've had D* since 95 and i've never had problems like you guys with E*.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *Jacob...when was the previous time Dish had an outage?
> 
> See ya
> Tony *


Didn't the 119 sat go out 2 times within a week of each other about a month or so ago?

And I think 301 owners had an outage or 2 in the recent past.

Does the hosed EPG on the 721 for an entire weekend count as an outage?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I guess I've missed all those. Yesterday was the first non-weather related outage I've noticed since I've had my dish (5/97)

See ya
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yesterdays outage was odd. Usually when something happens we get the error saying that the signal cannot lock, last night the channels were just black.


----------



## psycaz (Oct 4, 2002)

I wonder if the outage will get a mention on the next chat?


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

This is why is cancelled dish after being with them for almost 5 years........
1)Tired of constant satellite and or uplink problems
2)Tired of cheap equiptment which I had to always rma back
3)Tired of SHOPPING CHANNELS
4)Tired of charlie chats...........(yawn)
5)Tied if dish not getting yes ntwk.
6)Tired of 721 constantly re-booting itself
7)Tired of unhelpful csr's
8)Tied of dish.......period.
Why doesn't Direct not have any satellite or receiver problems?
Thats why I went back to them......
You kind of wonder if dish has cheap receivers...they must also have cheap satellite parts.
Oh did I mention........tired of muzak...those audio channels are the worse I have ever heard.........Music choice rocks!!!!!!
And dish wants to add wink.......they first have to iron the bugs and get to L.110 which is weeks behind schedule.
I feel very bad for all the DP owners. Dump that pile of crap and get a HDRV2 which I must report works....works...works and plain works...No Dolby Dig. dropouts either........


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Why is it the whiners and moaners have to exaggerate
to validate their decision to change providers..

Originally posted by rolou2: This is why is cancelled dish after being with them for almost 5 years........
1)Tired of constant satellite and or uplink problems Constant? - Outright lie. In my three years 99.999% uptime. (virtually 100%)
2)Tired of cheap equiptment which I had to always rma back - Always? Another gross exaggeration. I have two DPs and one 2800. Never RMA'd once
3)Tired of SHOPPING CHANNELS - There is a little button on your remote...
4)Tired of charlie chats - Maybe not ready for primetime, but at least he tries. Where is your D* guy? Again, use the button
5)Tied if dish not getting yes ntwk. - Wah! Wah!I want my pacifier! Poor baby 
6)Tired of 721 constantly re-booting itself - Gee, maybe you're just snakebit
7)Tired of unhelpful csr's - Whose, D*'s or E*'s?, or both! 
8)Tied of dish.......period. - change to D* until Ruppy tgakes over
...I feel very bad for all the DP owners. Dump that pile of crap... - Thanks, but no thanks. Both of my DPs are working just fine.

Where do you get off posting this crap?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick Calm down. 

1)Tired of constant satellite and or uplink problems - Yes over the past year there have been a handfull of problems on Dish. 

2)Tired of cheap equiptment which I had to always rma back - This MAY be true, however since all Dish Network equipment is made by Dish/Echostar whenever a product fails it is ALWAYS an Echostar product. If you look at DirecTV there are many problems with their receivers however because their units are made by a bunch of companies the problem seems smaller because it is not always the same companies equipment failing. 

3)Tired of SHOPPING CHANNELS - Setup a favorites list and they are gone like Elvis.

4)Tired of charlie chats...........(yawn) - I like the Charlie Chats, they make Dish Network feel like a community then some big corporate giant. Again your remote has buttons on it so you can bypass the chats.

5)Tied if dish not getting yes ntwk. - Try DirecTV..

6)Tired of 721 constantly re-booting itself - I use to have this problem, but knock on wood my 721 is running REALLY well.

7)Tired of unhelpful csr's - Both companies both have some SUCKY CSR's and some VERY GOOD ONES too. It's called CSR Roulette. I have had both companies and can share horror stories from both, but I have also had some good experiances as well. Also the problem is not just with satellite companies but most companies.

8)Tied of dish.......period. - Well you do have a choice.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Nick Calm down.
> 
> 1)Tired of constant satellite and or uplink problems - Yes over the past year there have been a handfull of problems on Dish.
> ...


Scott, you have to admit that Dish has had more 'major' outages that one should expect from a DBS provider. We're not talking about bad storms at the uplink centers but problems that should be totally under their control. This is at least the third major problem that I know I've seen on the past six months, they keep this up they're going to start making my cable company look good.

With all your sources at Dish do you have a reason for the latest outage?? Thanks - Rick


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Yes over the past year there have been a handfull of problems on Dish. "_

Handful? Taking into consideration the uptime, I calculate that...

1 handful downtime = 99.999% uptime


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't get it. I haven't had any outages. I hate being left out! :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> Scott, you have to admit that Dish has had more 'major' outages that one should expect from a DBS provider.


I agree with you 100% they have had to many outtages for my liking, and I don't have a problem with the outtages the problem I have is the way they handle the outtages, no one knows whats going on. When they use to have DNN they would put a message on the screen letting folks know there was a problem.

If you called in to Dish and managed to get through, they would have you unplug your box, run a check switch etc. Everyone is clueless.



> With all your sources at Dish do you have a reason for the latest outage?? Thanks - Rick


Nope nothing, I suspect that because it was only a few channels that there was some kind of internal routing issue.

Of course I am willing to bet there is no mention of the outtage on next weeks Charlie Chat.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *"Yes over the past year there have been a handfull of problems on Dish. "
> 
> Handful? Taking into consideration the uptime, I calculate that...
> ...


I would say closer to about 98% 

Dish has gotten lucky on a couple of the outtages and they happened at times when most people are not watching TV.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I've had outages as well. You would think E* could set up a card advising that the problem is being worked on - like broadcasters do.

Has any one looked at Dish Flixs - it says "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" is on the PPV HD channel from April 1. But in fact it has the same "Auston Power" film that been there forever. Not major but just an other example of drop off in E* commitment to subs.

I do not even want to bring up, again, promised dates that are delayed and delayed.

The only apologies are not from Dish/E* but from the Charlie Apologists "CA" here. 

It is not a question of "go somewhere else" as some CA say but getting Dish to provide better service, better equipment, new channel choices including HD channels. 

Some CAs seem to have a direct line with Charlie, can thay get the point accross to him?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jerry 42 _
> *Has any one looked at Dish Flixs - it says "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" is on the PPV HD channel from April 1. But in fact it has the same "Auston Power" film that been there forever. Not major but just an other example of drop off in E* commitment to subs.
> *


Their web site also says that. I sent an e-mail to Dish this AM, waiting to see what they have to say.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

YES SCOTT, CHARLIE IS LIKE IRAQ'S INFORMATION MINISTER, I say it isn't hapenning so that means it isn't happenning. Or an ostrich hide your head in the sand. I wish he would admitt the faults he has allowed to creep into his business and then correct them.


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Only an ass would compare Charlie to someone like that...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am asked when the last time Dish went out? Dang, I cant count the times Dish has went out.  I sure hear about it when my customers start calling me up wondering what happened to their tv, when I get threats and complaints.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAD _
> *
> 
> Their web site also says that. I sent an e-mail to Dish this AM, waiting to see what they have to say. *


I got a response back from Dish about their web site and DishFlicks not matching what's on the HD-PPV channel, the response is:

Thank you for your email. We apologize for the incorrect information that is reflected in your on screen program guide. You can try a Smart Card reset to resolve your technical issue. Here are the steps to perform a Smart Card reset:...

I sent them an e-mail back telling them where they could stick their smartcard.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is a smart card reset their way of solving any and all problems? Now I see another important reason why they made smart cards. If they would not have made them then what would people do?


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> ...Nope nothing, I suspect that because it was only a few channels that there was some kind of internal routing issue.
> 
> Of course I am willing to bet there is no mention of the outtage on next weeks Charlie Chat. *


I'd guess it was a problem with the encryption system, since the FTA shopping channels stayed on.

I have noticed that frequently when channel-surfing, the screen will stay dark, and no audio, until I lose patience. Tuning away, then tuning back, corrects the problem after one or two tries. This seems to happen more for channels that we don't often watch. Not an advertised feature.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I used to work at Dish Network in the McKeesport call center and was there during the 301 outage and the other two outages... the reason the CSR's don't seem to know what's up is that nobody tells them what's wrong, or if they do know, they don't tell the CSRs.. All they do is give you a script to read to the customer. It was really ridiculous too, since all the managers knew, but trying to get them to tell you stuff was like pulling teeth. So what happens is when customers prod for more info, you hypothesize.... and i'll leave it at that.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The engineers are probably too busy trying to fix the problem to worry about informing customer service.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I see ...When the engineers are busy every one else at Dish & E* is unable to tell customers any thing. 

And from Answerman's post it CS are not told either. So the subs must try and determine if is their equipment or a Dish problem. How nice of E* to leave its' customers in the dark. 

Thanks to the Dish apologists, I now know Dish is perfect and does not need to improve its CS, they are too busy.


----------

